# duct tape



## howabout (Mar 25, 2012)

Just think of all the money saved. Only hardware you need is tape!


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

howabout said:


> Just think of all the money saved. Only hardware you need is tape!


I'll bet that's fun changing fuses..:laughing:


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

You can save even more by ordering in bulk!










S&H extra


----------



## howabout (Mar 25, 2012)

Some more good ideas.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

....


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

howabout said:


> Just think of all the money saved. Only hardware you need is tape!


Only an AC hack would use Duct Tape. 
A real electrician uses Duck Tape. 










A WW2 secret weapon


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

Speaking of duct tape, who spends extra for the good stuff? I'm tired of the easy-tearing 3m tape the supply houses carry. Now I buy the $11+ a roll Nashua stuff at Ace.

What do you guys use?

Oh yeah, I still use the cheap 3m stuff for capping underground conduits and save the good stuff for making heads...


----------



## dthurmond (Feb 7, 2011)

We ship out anywhere from 1.5 to 2 million yards of duct tape backing every week . It amazes me how much demand there is .


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Scotch 2000 or equivalent electricians duct tape. Makes a huge difference when aged in the sun a long time.


----------



## HawkShock (Nov 27, 2012)

Or


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

HawkShock said:


> Or


Yep, thats some good stuff right there. The gorilla glue product is awesome as well. A must have around the house and on the van for anybody involved in service work.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

MHElectric said:


> Yep, thats some good stuff right there. The gorilla glue product is awesome as well. A must have around the house and on the van for anybody involved in service work.


See the picture of the 555 bender? The crack below it on my garage floor I fixed with Gorilla Glue. I guess I have to make this your mactip of the day! *Gorilla glue is a great way to repair cracks in your concrete floors.*


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

macmikeman said:


> See the picture of the 555 bender?


No :001_huh:


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

Celtic said:


> No :001_huh:


 
Here ya go, pie guy.


http://www.electriciantalk.com/f2/i-got-poco-rejection-2-1-4-other-day-60948/


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

Think of a respectable use for duck tape in a "permanent" application..... 
or haywire for that matter. probably doesn't exist.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Duct tape: for when some asshat used up all the tek screws :laughing:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)




----------

